# S-VHS flimmert mit Radeon 9200 unter Mandrake 10.0



## maczarr (22. Juli 2004)

Moin Leute!
Ich hab in meine Linux-Kiste (Mandrake 10.0 Official) die Ati Radeon 9200 eingebaut und sie funktioniert auch sehr gut am Monitor, da ich aber ab und an am PC auch mal einen Film schauen moechte, habe ich mit dem mitgelieferten S-VHS - Adapter und dem Composite-Kabel die Graphikkarte an meinen Fernseher angeschlossen. Solange der PC bootet und Linux nur im Konsolenmodus laeuft, kann man auch alles gut lesen und so, aber sobald die graphische Oberflaeche laeuft sieht man nur noch ein flackern und flimmern. Daher dachte ich mir, dass ich bei Ati den aktuellen Linux-Treiber fuer meine Graphikkarte herunterlade und installiere, was ich dann auch getan habe. Allerdings schlug die Installation fehl. Zuerst wurde ich gefragt:


> Um die Abhängigkeit zu erfüllen, werden die folgenden Pakete installiert (12MB):
> fglrx-4.3.0-3.9.0.i386
> Ist das in Ordnung?


Ich bestätigte die Frage mit JA und kurz darauf wurde die Installation mit folgender Fehermeldung abgebrochen:


> Die Installation schlug Fehl:
> file/usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2 from install fglxr-4.3.0-3.9.0 conflicts with file from package libxfree86-4.3-30mdk


Weiss jemand vielleicht Rat, was da schief gelaufen ist und wie ich die Ausgabe auf meinem Fernseher doch noch befriedigend machen kann?
Achja, Anmerkung am Rande: ich bin neu im Umgang mit Linux, bitte seid nachsichtig ;-)
BzbE, mz


----------



## maczarr (24. Juli 2004)

Ich bin es wieder...
Kann jemand mir unter Umstaenden wenigstens nur dabei helfen, den Graphikkartentreiber von der ati-Seite zu installieren, vielleicht ist damit mein "S-VHS-flimmer-Problem" ja dann auch schon geloest. Waere sehr nett!
BzbE, mz


----------



## Sway (24. Juli 2004)

Hier gibts ein guten HowTo: http://www.gmpf.de/german/


----------

